# Lonely & Grieving



## conbeard (Nov 1, 2010)

Fantail pigeon in Georgia is incredibly lonely since her mate (a dove) died last week. Wants a new home with other birds (no birds here, just cats). Is 5+ years old and has always lived indoors with freedom to fly around a small room. See attached photo. Anyone who knows of a possible new home for Fanny can respond to [email protected].


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

So sweet bird, wish I were there to adopt her. I am so sorry for her mate. Hope someone steps up soon to accompany her with new buddies.


----------

